# Any experience with Baccarat iD3 hard anodised cookware?



## corinna (May 5, 2012)

Hi,

I'm just wondering if anyone has any experience with Baccarat iD3 hard anodised cookware? I am living in Australia, and a lot of the brands discussed on this forum aren't available here, but Baccarat seems to be a popular middle of the line brand.

I've Googled reviews of Baccarat, and there aren't very many of them, so any comments here would be appreciated.

When we first moved here a couple years ago we had to buy absolutely everything for our house, so just got a $75 set of cookware from Kmart, but are looking to upgrade now, especially since the non-stick coating on my Kmart stockpot is starting to flake off... yikes /img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif

Thanks,

~Corinna


----------

